# *** Richfield, Ohio Slot Show This Weekend***



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hope to see you there.....stop in and say :wave: !

BTW, this is the oldest running slot show around with many board members in attendance.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll be there Saturday night at the Quality Inn! I will also be set up Sunday (if I have anything left  )

Marty


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Richfield, OH Slot Car Show - October 29, 2006*

Hello!

I will be coming in early to setup for the room to room sales on Saturday, Oct 28 - at 5 pm. 

Quality Inn - 4742 Brecksville Rd Richfield, OH 44286 

SPECIAL OFFER!

Print a copy of this thread and bring to Richfield slot car show and receive 10% discount on any purchase over $30.00 - excluding Dash Motorsports bodies.

Be sure to stop by my room on Saturday night or my tables on Sunday to receive your discount. 

Bringing:

1:48 & 1:32 Carrera slot cars
Johnny Lightning slot cars from R1 to Mopar Madness release
Auto World slot cars
1:32 Revell-Monogram slot cars
Aurora Cigar Box cars (loose)
Aurora Speedline cars (loose)
Large selection of WL slot cars
loose JL and AW chassis for $6 each
See you there!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will have My new O gauge cars,and some other O scale surprises!
DRAGjet Resin's


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Love that Willy's dude!

See you Sunday.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Don't forget to come to the shoe today!!!!!

--------------------------
www.SltoCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello to everyone, My first Slot Car Show that I attended, and everyone was pretty nice. Lot of good info for a Novice. Thanks to SCJ and MotorCityToyz for your info, I can't wait til spring already. Still have my ears open for more knowledge and info. Thanks to everyone that I talked to !!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Had a great time at the show,made good money,but overall spending was down.Noticed one cool trend..AFX stuff was selling like hotcakes!
DRAGjet Resin's


----------

